# Unsure of what discipline to go with... input much appreciated!! :)



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm really no expert but I don't think much can be said at the age of just one and a half years old. She still has a lot of growing to do so she will change.


----------



## tuktuk (Dec 3, 2011)

Gee it looks cold there! I would break her in let her be a horse and do some education and she might indicate in that time what she would be better at.
Very cute


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

She needs time to grow up before you decide. If that butt doesnt fill out, Ill tell you right now..She wont jump high. nor will she stand up to barrel racing likely. Or at least get to 16 sec barrels anyways.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She is so easy going & quiet in those pictures. Even at her age, I can tell you right now, she is not suited for anything athletic or strenous, her long cannonbones are not made for that. She is a pleasure riding horse and she already looks like a pleasure.


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

waresbear said:


> She is so easy going & quiet in those pictures. Even at her age, I can tell you right now, she is not suited for anything athletic or strenous, her long cannonbones are not made for that. She is a pleasure riding horse and she already looks like a pleasure.


...her long cannonbones are not made for anything strenous?

Lol..okay, so what about hickstead? What about all those 17 hh jumpers? My boy jumps 4' no problem. Long cannnon bones don't play into what they can and cannot do


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This was what I have read through the years of following Deb Bennett's condo critiques. I think in order for a long cannon bone to be utilized & engaged without potential injury, the top half of that is going to have to be substantial, then I am thinking you've got the right combo to make a jumper. Probably as your horse has. However, I am no expert, I see a pleasure horse in this filly, IMHO.


----------



## eventerjumpergirl (May 6, 2011)

Well with her hind end, I definitely see a pleasure horse.. she doesnt appear to be built for anything strenous just because of her hind end. Not to say she couldnt do it or do well, horses have. But imo


----------



## poopscooper (Dec 8, 2011)

Her head seems too large for her body... maybe it is just the winter coat...but in the spring I would get her working to start building up some muscle. Time trotting in a round pen would do wonders. I am with everyone else, she looks to be a pleasure ,,, that is all I hope for in my horses as well!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't see anything overly STRONG about this yearling... but she seems to have a nice open shoulder and is long in the back.. the winter photos I do not like her at all from her neck set to her high withers to her back and hindquarters. She may be going through a stage of ugly in those? 

I have to ask how old your daughter is? 

I will also respectfully ask what possessed you to put her on the back of an unbroken yearling? No matter how QUIET the yearling is.. I would really think hard about doing that.

Awhile back on this forum someone mentioned opposition to using kids as "crash Test Mannikins" for their young, unbroken horses.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

poopscooper said:


> Her head seems too large for her body... maybe it is just the winter coat...but in the spring I would get her working to start building up some muscle. Time trotting in a round pen would do wonders. I am with everyone else, she looks to be a pleasure ,,, that is all I hope for in my horses as well!


Often youngsters will go through 'fugly' growth periods where their head will look too big for their body and they start to resemble some kind of camel 
My youngster has already been through that phase twice and he's only 13months and actually has a very dainty, 'pretty' head for a warmblood. 


It is very hard to judge conformation as a youngster, particularly at this age. The best bet you will have is to look at them at 3 months old. Generally they will resemble this once they are mature. After 3 months, don't even look at them until they're 3 years as they go through so many interesting growth stages. Unless there is a glaringly obviously conformational trait, no one can tell you 'yes or no' on what she would be suited to.

I would just let her mature, break her when she is physically and mentally prepared to do so, and dabble in a bit of everything until you find where she really shines.
Unless she has been purpose bred for a certain discipline and you bought her for that discipline, then you're not really going to know what she'll be great at until you are on her back putting the training in.


----------

